# Cheese powder is EXPENSIVE!



## JustJoel (Feb 20, 2019)

I wanted to make some easy flavored popcorn. Not all, but most of the “recipes” I found called for cheese powder. That stuff’s not cheap! I have a dehydrator, but I don’t know where it is (probably in the garage). So, instead of spending 13 bucks on a jar of cheddar cheese powder, I took the envelope of cheese mix out of a $1.20 box of Mac and cheese. Worked great! I added a bit of garlic and onion powders, some salt and white pepper, and I was a happy camper!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 20, 2019)

I guess you haven't tried white truffle and Kasmiri saffron popcorn yet?


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 20, 2019)

Truffle and saffron? Dude, I can’t even afford the popcorn!


----------



## msmofet (Feb 20, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> I wanted to make some easy flavored popcorn. Not all, but most of the “recipes” I found called for cheese powder. That stuff’s not cheap! I have a dehydrator, but I don’t know where it is (probably in the garage). So, instead of spending 13 bucks on a jar of cheddar cheese powder, I took the envelope of cheese mix out of a $1.20 box of Mac and cheese. Worked great! I added a bit of garlic and onion powders, some salt and white pepper, and I was a happy camper!



How about this stuff?



Kernel Season's Seasoning - Popcorn White Cheddar

They have alot of flavors at my store.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2019)

msmofet said:


> How about this stuff?
> 
> View attachment 33713
> 
> ...




That's great stuff MsM. I want to try more than the Ranch..yummy.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 20, 2019)

Wiggleman's has their store brand mac & cheese on sale, 3 boxes for 99¢


----------

